# St David's Hotel, Harlech, January 2012



## T4toria (Jan 18, 2012)

More information available from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._David's_Hotel

Based on proposals Drawn up in 1907 by George Walton, St. David's Hotel was built in 1910. The Hotel has five storeys and a basement. The height of the Hotel was disguised by having the upper three floors included in a giant mansard with rows of dormers.

In 1922, a devastating fire destroyed the interior of the Hotel, so that Walton's original design commission has been lost. It is unclear from the records how much of the original interior structure has survived. The later, low quality, extensions have diminished the grand aspect of Walton's original structure.

After closing in 2008, the building is now threatened with demolition to make way for a new hotel and holiday apartments. These plans not proceeded beyond the approval stage since demolition approval was granted in 2009 but work is epected to begin soon.

The place is trashed, there are almost no floorboards and even the joists are sketchy in places, extreme care needed to say the least!


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2012)

That rhino is a bit creepy!


----------



## T4toria (Jan 18, 2012)

The rhino was somewhat random definitely!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice one, love the creepy crib too.
Wow, that's fared badly for 3 years decay!


----------



## cuboard (Jan 18, 2012)

haha that rhino is amazing what a find! Great shots and report


----------



## maximus (Jan 19, 2012)

Love it!
Great find.

That rhino is just plain weird!!!


----------



## dairylicked (Jan 19, 2012)

So the sign basicly says by all means go in we don't care but if something happens its your own fault?


----------



## smiler (Jan 19, 2012)

dairylicked said:


> So the sign basicly says by all means go in we don't care but if something happens its your own fault?



It does seem to read as you say, you take the risk, and you take responsibility for your decision, not sure if that works in law though?

Another nice find T4toria I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 19, 2012)

How random is that Rhino!

Some stunning views.

Thanks for posting


----------



## krela (Jan 19, 2012)

smiler said:


> It does seem to read as you say, you take the risk, and you take responsibility for your decision, not sure if that works in law though?
> 
> Another nice find T4toria I enjoyed it, Thanks



It does work in law.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 19, 2012)

That Rhino is amazing!!! Nice report


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 19, 2012)

Whoah! Slow down girl! That's another great report. Love the rhino to bits.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 20, 2012)

Great report and pikkies, drove past this many a time on our Welsh adventures and wondered if it was worth a look, the pink rhino is uber random ace. I hear rumour of an old house very nearby here on its own island and in quite good nick as i am lead to believe.


----------



## eclectic_fence (Jan 24, 2012)

That Rhino has a bit of a saucy look in its eye lol.

Another great report, that second shot is amazing the lighting really does something to me.


----------

